# Anyone running a Carputer ??



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm looking to build a BUDGET carputer.

I basicly only need it to scan codes and tune my car...

But I figure I might as well build one good enough to watch DVDs, store some MP3s, and Take advantage of the free GPS that computers can use...

anyone have any good info on any of that stuff??

anyone build thier own ??

how much did it cost ?

I'm hopefully looking to spend no more than $400-500 including the monitor.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

That would be me. Built it all myself. Here's my install:

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/show-off-your-project/117555-1999-buick-regal-ls-carpc-install.html

Check out www.mp3car.com (the above site) for some GREAT information on this subject. People there are always willing to help and there is a ridiculous amount of information and hardware/fabbin advice and tutorials. If your ready for a CarPC you'll love it.

Also, just go simple to start. As you can see from my install I'm a function before fashion kind of guy. I enjoy a nice clean OEM install, but practicality is a MUST for me. If you stay practical at first, then integrate over time, you'll end up learning more and enjoying the project more. 

Good luck and hit me up on Mp3Car once you get registered. 


Edit: Also just noticed you drive an Impreza (well, deducing from your ID anyway). Myself and my friend just did his WRX and it came out fantastic. The dash was basically tailor made for a 7" LCD. His install looks so OEM it's sick. And it was still a 1-day install. You can easily manipulate the stock bezel for an OEM screen fit in about a half hour. Couldn't be any easier really.


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

I've had one for years

Again, MP3Car is a great source for information. You'll find that it's quite easy to build your own for a few hundred bux. It's not like you need anything superfast, especially if you slim down your Windows install using nLite.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Is it possible to get an optical out on these for the use of an external DAC? or would you run it through the deck?


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

Why wouldn't you be able to? Most new motherboards have onboard optical and SPDIF digital out connections as do regular sound cards.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

tell me more about nlite. can I use it to remove components of an EXISTING windows install? or does it only work on a fresh install?

can the program be used to enhance boot time?


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

Whiterabbit said:


> tell me more about nlite. can I use it to remove components of an EXISTING windows install? or does it only work on a fresh install?
> 
> can the program be used to enhance boot time?


fresh install only.

my boot time on a 1.13 GHz Pentium 3 is about 20 seconds


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

www.mp3car.com

basically the best source for carputers

my setup ran about $600+ which includes the laptop and touchscreen. software, gps, and some other goodies made that price climb quick tho


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I had one for a few years and loved it! What I really liked about it was that I could have it connect to my wireless network when I pulled in the garage it would auto update any new music I had put on the network.


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

What software did you use to sync?


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

I am running a carputer. Here is my install.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4237

I think the key is having a reliable system. A good screen and control scheme goes along with that. 

I am using a optical out of my motherboard to a Alpine H900.


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful install NF.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

well I just bit the bullet and won one of these ... 88 bucks shipped  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170204590210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007

P4 2.4 , 256mb DDR ram upgradable to 2GB.... integrated video and audio though 

But its 3.5'' x 10'' x 12'' !!! 

Now I just have to choose a decent VGA screen...


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

integrated video is more than enough for in car use - it's not like you're going to be doing a bunch of fragging on a 7" or 8" screen.

and if you use onboard optical (if your board has it) then it's all good.

I would show you my install, but the thread is really out dated and I haven't had time to update it.

I'd also suggest the store @ http://store.mp3car.com

I try to keep it and the Mp3Car forums updated with the newest and greatest products for in car computing.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> integrated video is more than enough for in car use - it's not like you're going to be doing a bunch of fragging on a 7" or 8" screen.
> 
> and if you use onboard optical (if your board has it) then it's all good.
> 
> ...


Hey Red! Good to see you over here at DIYMA. I just joined up myself. 

Everyone listen to Red. Definitely an asset to the community over at Mp3Car and always willing to help out fellow members. Red, my hat's off to you. 

And to the OP, integrated is fine. It's actually the choice of my CarPC users because of it's low load on the electrical system/power supply. As you said yourself the key is a reliable system, but also a system that uses as little power as possible for the given application and user needs. Also, I just noticed you'll be using the same motherboard (socket 478) and P4 CPU like myself. Definitely a good CarPC base. Make sure the CPU is a Northwood. If it is, your TDP will be low which is even better.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

I built my truckPC about a year and a half ago; only have about $600 in it so far. Running a micro ATX motherboard with an AMD Geode 1750 CPU (1.4 GHz), 512MB RAM, 320 GB Western Digital HDD, M2-ATX PSU, and a T-View 7" touchscreen. If you search my screen name on the mp3car.com forums, you can find my build log. It's changed a bit since then (started off running an old laptop HDD and powering it off an inverter) but aside from the ancient HDD crashing after a couple months, it's been rock-solid reliable since day 1, and my truck is driven daily. The only thing I want to change is my sound card (current one has horrible RFI noise). Here's the one I've had my eye on: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162002 Also planning on integrating cell phone control via Bluetooth (already have the hardware) and adding an OBD-2 interface.


----------



## J.D (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm also running a PC. A 1Gz Epai mobo, 510DDRAM and 80GB full of high quality music.  I'll return with some pics.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> ... The only thing I want to change is my sound card (current one has horrible RFI noise). Here's the one I've had my eye on: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162002 Also planning on integrating cell phone control via Bluetooth (already have the hardware) and adding an OBD-2 interface.


How hard is it to add bluetooth interface on a computer ??? is it as simple as USB and software ???

I just ordered an ebay OBD2 , USB scan tool.(cheapo one for 30 bucks) we'll see if it works.

I'm also wondering if I will even be able to upgrade my soundcard as the one on the computer is integrated.... O well I paid $88 shipped


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

You can get a USB Bluetooth adapter for under $10 in some places. I think I got mine for $8 shipped on ebay. The drivers are sometimes kinda finicky tho (at least mine are). Once you get the drivers figured out, there's a program called PhoneControl that will interface your phone to your PC (there's probably more programs that can do it now, all my info is from a couple years back). I'll have to figure out some kind of mic so I can use it for speakerphone. You can always get a USB external sound card like the DAC that I referenced earlier. In fact you could even stick it in your amp rack if you wanted to, keeping RCA runs nice and short.


----------

